# Smoked Salmon in cedar paper wraps



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

smoking salmon for my Jerry this weekend and I have a few questions;

I will be wrapping his salmon in cedar paper wraps - really cool to work with btw. I've made salmon on my regular grill using cedar paper wraps and it turned out mighty tasty.  I am going to smoke it this time so...............internal temp for the salmon??? and what temp should I be smoking my salmon??? using my offset smoker btw.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated....thanks!

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2013)

Josie, morning.....  A finished IT of 140 keeps the salmon moist and flaky...   I cook salmon by eye....  when the _*FIRST*_ sign of fat starts to ooze thru the meat, it is done...   If you are cooking a filet, thick and thin on the same piece, lower the smoker temp so it all gets done at the same time....  Salmon is difficult to cook and get it right...   I prefer cooking it with butter smeared on the surface and thin sliced onion on top of that... salt, pepper and garlic powder.. and maybe a pinch of dill...


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Josie, morning.....  A finished IT of 140 keeps the salmon moist and flaky...   I cook salmon by eye....  when the _*FIRST*_ sign of fat starts to ooze thru the meat, it is done...   If you are cooking a filet, thick and thin on the same piece, lower the smoker temp so it all gets done at the same time....  Salmon is difficult to cook and get it right...   I prefer cooking it with butter smeared on the surface and thin sliced onion on top of that... salt, pepper and garlic powder.. and maybe a pinch of dill...


ok thanks Dave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Josie - SVB


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Josie, morning.....  A finished IT of 140 keeps the salmon moist and flaky...   I cook salmon by eye....  when the _*FIRST*_ sign of fat starts to ooze thru the meat, it is done...   If you are cooking a filet, thick and thin on the same piece, lower the smoker temp so it all gets done at the same time....  Salmon is difficult to cook and get it right...   I prefer cooking it with butter smeared on the surface and thin sliced onion on top of that... salt, pepper and garlic powder.. and maybe a pinch of dill...


I forgot to ask you this question - what are the "points" for and how did I get 10 points?? just curious.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2013)

On the bottom bar of all posts is a "Thumbs Up".....  everyone starts with 10 points....  

Click on the "TU" (thumbs up) if you think the particular post was especially helpful to yourself or others....  Information worthy of a special note,  and last but not least, the poster was from Omak, Washington.....    There you go....  My totally unbiased opinion on how the "TU" should work....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   .......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> On the bottom bar of all posts is a "Thumbs Up".....  everyone starts with 10 points....
> 
> Click on the "TU" (thumbs up) if you think the particular post was especially helpful to yourself or others....  Information worthy of a special note,  and last but not least, the poster was from Omak, Washington.....    There you go....  My totally unbiased opinion on how the "TU" should work....
> 
> ...


This is a very "user friendly" site to navigate around.  I'm finding tons of helpful info.  I've been cooking since I've been walking and talking - but learning how to cook on my offset smoker is a real challenge to say the least.  I admire all the pit masters out there that have mastered the art of smoker cooking and "big thanks" for helping out us newbie's.........and speaking of "newbie" how long does that handle stay under my name?  just curious AGAIN......


----------



## chef willie (Jul 30, 2013)

What Dave said.....140 IT works for salmon filets. I usually try to maintain 180-200 degrees in the smoker to answer your other question. And, on the rankings....per Jeff

Everyone with at least one post is considered a New User.. once you gain 30 posts you get promomoted automatically to the rank of

*Fire Starter*

At 75 Posts you get promoted to

*Smoke Blower*

At 150 posts you get promoted to

*Meat Mopper*

And at 300 posts you get promoted to

*Smoking Fanatic*


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2013)

You can get rid of the "NEWBY" today......    .*Premier Member  * ....    Click on the link, become a premier member, and you are in business.... .... NO MORE NEWBY ......      The knowledge you will gain here, not to mention the personal tutoring when it comes to all things smoked, is worth the price charged....   Heck, a smoking food cook book costs more than a subscription...    

There you go.....   Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Josie!!

Smoking Salmon to 140* IT is not a preference only thing.

If you take it to 140* IT, the parasites that could be in the Salmon would be killed.

Bear


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Josie!!
> 
> Smoking Salmon to 140* IT is not a preference only thing.
> 
> ...


thanks Bear.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> What Dave said.....140 IT works for salmon filets. I usually try to maintain 180-200 degrees in the smoker to answer your other question. And, on the rankings....per Jeff
> 
> Everyone with at least one post is considered a New User.. once you gain 30 posts you get promomoted automatically to the rank of
> 
> ...


ok thanks Chef Willie....I love the "handles" - I think Jeff should come up with a new girlie category instead of Master of the Pit I personally would like the handle - Queen of the Pit.  Has a nice ring to it,..................Hale to "Queen Josie"( lol - tongue in cheek and lmao) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am on a mission to master my pit - been cranking out some mighty tasty grub.  Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## cmayna (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> smoking salmon for my Jerry this weekend and I have a few questions;
> 
> I will be wrapping his salmon in cedar paper wraps - really cool to work with btw. I've made salmon on my regular grill using cedar paper wraps and it turned out mighty tasty.  I am going to smoke it this time so...............internal temp for the salmon??? and what temp should I be smoking my salmon??? using my offset smoker btw.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated....thanks!
> 
> Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


Couple questions on your plans. Are you going to wrap the fillets in cedar paper and then smoke them.  If so, aren't you covering up most of the fillet's surface with the cedar paper which might allow the smoke to get to most of the fish?  What wood are you going to smoke with?  Will the smoke penetrate the cedar paper?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Couple questions on your plans. Are you going to wrap the fillets in cedar paper and then smoke them.  If so, aren't you covering up most of the fillet's surface with the cedar paper which might allow the smoke to get to most of the fish?  What wood are you going to smoke with?  Will the smoke penetrate the cedar paper?  Hmmmmm.


Yes I will be wrapping my salmon in cedar paper.  I hope the smoke flavor will penetrate the dampened cedar paper (fingers & toes crossed!) not sure what wood I'm going to use yet.  Going shopping for wood later. What's your thought on the wood???


----------



## cmayna (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the smoke will penetrate the paper if it was dry,  though I really don't think it will be the same as if you had done it without the paper, but heck it would be fun to give it a try.  As far as the wood to smoke, I'd stay with cedar or go Alder.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I think the smoke will penetrate the paper if it was dry,  though I really don't think it will be the same as if you had done it without the paper, but heck it would be fun to give it a try.  As far as the wood to smoke, I'd stay with cedar or go Alder.


cedar or Alder would be my guess too.......can't wait to try it. wish me luck and thanks.

Josie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> cedar or Alder would be my guess too.......can't wait to try it. wish me luck and thanks.
> 
> Josie


Of those two, I would go with the Alder. I would not use Cedar for smoking. Good for planking---Not for smoking.

Bear


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Of those two, I would go with the Alder. I would not use Cedar for smoking. Good for planking---Not for smoking.
> 
> Bear


yeah I just read about cedar planks vs cedar paper wraps. thanks for the info anyway.

Josie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> yeah I just read about cedar planks vs cedar paper wraps. thanks for the info anyway.
> 
> Josie


Don't get me wrong----I would say both Cedar Planking and Cedar Wrapping are good, but I would not burn Cedar wood for smoking.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Jul 30, 2013)

You know next time I smoke some Fillets, I might just throw in a cedar wrapped guinea pig Salmon Filet, just to see how it turns out.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't get me wrong----I would say both Cedar Planking and Cedar Wrapping are good, but I would not burn Cedar wood for smoking.
> 
> Bear


I agree with that also Bear....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like everyone has you on the right track! Maybe try a a fillet without the cedar paper to see if it takes more smoke.

As they said, DO NOT USE CEDAR WOOD FOR SMOKING - Explained in Post #13 and #14

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111356/why-not-cedar


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Sounds like everyone has you on the right track! Maybe try a a fillet without the cedar paper to see if it takes more smoke.
> 
> As they said, DO NOT USE CEDAR WOOD FOR SMOKING - Explained in Post #13 and #14
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111356/why-not-cedar


no worries - I only use cedar planks or cedar paper wraps.  I am going to try the cedar paper wraps who knows just might turn out pretty good.  thanks for the info SmokinHusker.

Josie


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you have any pics of your cedar paper wrap? I tried a thin cedar paper roll thing for some shrimp that worked great but it caught fire right away because I threw it on the grill with the shrimp..

I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish with your smoked salmon but I smoke fish a lot (mainly trout these days, 3-6 lbs) and I would just recommend brining them dry for a few hours and smoking them normally, without the cedar paper. If you want more details, search the forum or PM me and I have some recipes I can share.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Do you have any pics of your cedar paper wrap? I tried a thin cedar paper roll thing for some shrimp that worked great but it caught fire right away because I threw it on the grill with the shrimp..
> 
> I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish with your smoked salmon but I smoke fish a lot (mainly trout these days, 3-6 lbs) and I would just recommend brining them dry for a few hours and smoking them normally, without the cedar paper. If you want more details, search the forum or PM me and I have some recipes I can share.


Yes I have pics of my cedar papers.  I use them all the time on my regular grill and they work just fine (with nothing catching on fire).   I have soaked my cedar papers in white wine, red wine, sake and bourbon for an extra kick and I have never had any problems - plus it really entertains my dinner guest every time I grill fish.  I don't eat fish but I make it all the time for my family and friends and I love hearing all the great feedback - I wrap myself a chicken breast or a piece of sausage. Just thought it would be great to try smoking fish with cedar papers for something different and interesting.  I have smoked fish without the cedar planks and cedar papers all the time and it's all good....pics attached.  Josie













DSCN7714.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN7712.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN7713.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ah yes, those are what I used. Thank you for following up. Do you have an application pictures of your previous smokes or you salmon using that cedar paper?


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Ah yes, those are what I used. Thank you for following up. Do you have an application pictures of your previous smokes or you salmon using that cedar paper?


sure I do....I made these for my husband Jerry, our Pastor and his wife.  this night I also grilled rib eye and porterhouse steaks.....I soaked these wraps in white wine coated each fillet with my secret Dijon mustard sauce topped with chopped veggies, wrapped and grilled - served with more secret sauce.  They were enjoyed by all......Josie













DSCN1313.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1314.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1315.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1316.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1317.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1318.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1319.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1320.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


















DSCN1323.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions.. how'd you cook those? did you soak the paper? How long did you cook them?

They look great!!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Sorry for all the questions.. how'd you cook those? did you soak the paper? How long did you cook them?
> 
> They look great!!


no worries about all the questions - that's what we do on this forum right - ask questions......I cooked those on my preheated Char-grill (350 degrees).  I soaked the cedar papers in 2 parts white wine and a splash of water for about 2 hours in a baking pan. cooked the fillets for about 6 minutes per side because I had the sauce and all the veggies on top of each fillet. They turned out incredibly moist and flavorful.........that's the way we roll here in Vegas!

Josie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Job, Josie!!!

Looks Great !!!

Bear


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Josie!!!
> 
> Looks Great !!!
> 
> Bear


thanks Bear.  Repeating tonight - my man's favorite dinner


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Sorry for all the questions.. how'd you cook those? did you soak the paper? How long did you cook them?
> 
> They look great!!


my man requested Cedar wrapped salmon & veggies again tonight so here are better pics for ya  I was pressed for time tonight so I decided to cook my salmon a little faster (and hotter).  Soaked my cedar papers in white wine/water earlier today (for 2 hours), seasoned salmon and veggies with my seafood rub, wrapped in cedar paper and cooked hot and fast.....pics attached.  Josie













Cedar wraps on the grill.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013





cook salmon 6 minutes per side - try using a piece of aluminum













Cedar wraps on the grill 2.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Cedar wraps on the grill 4.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013






cooking on the second side













DSCN7721.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Cedar wraps served with Mango Wasabi dip.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013





cedar wrapped salmon and veggies - served with mango wasabi aioli. 













Cedar wraps closeup view.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 31, 2013





close up of my cedar wrapped salmon.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW. JUST WOW


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

c farmer said:


> WOW. JUST WOW









  thanks.....


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 31, 2013)

Mmmmmm Good!  Reminds me I have to get my salmon cold smoked!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2013)

the salmon looks like it is cooked to perfection.....   You obviously have some experience and practice with this method...... Great job on the cook.......  

Dave


----------



## cmayna (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice, but what's happened about the original subject of smoking salmon in cedar paper?


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> the salmon looks like it is cooked to perfection.....   You obviously have some experience and practice with this method...... Great job on the cook.......
> 
> Dave


thanks Dave.  Yeah I have lots of experience in this method.  Really easy way to cook salmon. 

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Nice, but what's happened about the original subject of smoking salmon in cedar paper?


I am still going to fire up my smoker this weekend and smoke a bunch salmon wrapped in cedar paper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks Awesome!!!

Your Man is a Lucky Guy !!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> my man requested Cedar wrapped salmon & veggies again tonight so here are better pics for ya  I was pressed for time tonight so I decided to cook my salmon a little faster (and hotter).  Soaked my cedar papers in white wine/water earlier today (for 2 hours), seasoned salmon and veggies with my seafood rub, wrapped in cedar paper and cooked hot and fast.....pics attached.  Josie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Tasty looking meal there!!! Yumm!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 1, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome!!!
> 
> Your Man is a Lucky Guy !!!!
> 
> Bear


we are both blessed!!!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Super Tasty looking meal there!!! Yumm!


thanks dirtsailor2003..........


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2013)

That looks outstanding! I saw those papers at the grocery store and I'm so going to try them. 

Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 1, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> That looks outstanding! I saw those papers at the grocery store and I'm so going to try them.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson!


thanks and you're welcome! You're gonna love cedar papers - and don't forget to soak them in wine (preferably the same wine you will be serving with your dinner).............The wine will impart an amazing flavor. I can't wait to fire up my smoker this weekend - going to smoke my cedar wrapped salmon for my neighbors.....

Stay blessed and keep "smoking"

Josie - SmokinVegasBaby (all the time!)


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have some wrappers sitting around and now I have more motivation to use them up. Thanks for the great Qview!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 1, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> I have some wrappers sitting around and now I have more motivation to use them up. Thanks for the great Qview!


you're welcome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Josie


----------

